# Hey!



## M2242 (Jul 13, 2017)

I've just recently gotten into keeping mice and the possibility of breeding on a small scale. I've learned a lot from this site already and decided to officially join. The genetics part seems a little overwhelming, but also incredibly fascinating to think about. I live in the Chicagoland suburbs. I currently only have some pet store mice, but am hoping to change that in the near future


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:welcome1


----------



## nalaa (Jul 8, 2017)

welcome!


----------

